# Money Transfer to Actinver



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Hola,
I opened an Actinver account in Mexico so I could have emergency funds.
However, I ran into a problem when I tried to fund it by wiriing money from my Bank of America account to Actinver. The written instructions from Actinver are to deposit the funds into a specific account Actinver has with Bank of America in Florida. However, my BOA reps tell me the number of the account does not exist. My Actinver rep insists it does. I didn't think wiring money would be such a source of frustration. If anyone else has had this problem with Actinver and been able to resolve it could you please send me a private message.

Thanks
Joyce


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I have been transferring money to Actinver without any issue for some 6 years. It used to be via BofA account in San Diego to Actinver account in Guadalajara. Process changed this summer as new BofA account and now goes into dollar account at Actinver in Mexico City.
I actually did the last by phone to the US. I've never had any problem with the numbers given to me by my Actinver person. I would have Actinver verify numbers that you have and then take to BofA to resolve.


----------



## Salto_jorge (Mar 28, 2010)

Is Actinver a bank ?

How hard is it to set up these accounts and can one transfer money from any BoFA account ?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actinver is actually shortened name for Actinver Lloyd. Until recently they weren't technically a bank but rather a financial institution used primarily for the transfer/issuing of funds and investment. Most expats I know use either Actinver or Intercam. This summer they became a bank. I don't have a BofA account but rather wire transfer funds to my Actinver account from my bank via their BofA account.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you for your response Conklinwh. Is your account in dollars or pesos? I was using the written instructions given me by Actinver for funding an account in pesos, because I want the money held in pesos. Perhaps that was the problem. I will see. However, I find it troubling that your wire transfer instructions are different from mine. The ones I have route it through a BOA in Miami.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Actually I said used to be San Diego but changed. Could be Miami. Only wire transfer I've done with new account was by phone from Mexico and must have left info there.
It's possible to have either dollar or peso account with Actinver. I have converted on transfer to pesos. What seems to have changed is that in the past it was automatically converted dollars to pesos on receipt.
Last transfer went into a dollar account and I initiated a second transaction to move to peso account. This actually worked out because my local Actinver person was able to get me a very good rate.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

After 3 trips to Bank of America the issue is still unresolved. Actinver insists the account number with 10 digits is correct. BOA's accounts in Florida all have 12 digits. Interestingly the accounts in California have 10 digits but the account number given does not work for California either I don't know why I can't get the proper instructions from the Actinver in Puebla. Maybe I will have to go to a different branch office in Puebla or maybe I will have to open the account in Guadalajara.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I need to do another wire transfer. I will email my banker at Actinver as need verify the info.
We can then do PM exchange and you can compare info.


----------



## Joycee (Jul 22, 2009)

Thank you. That would be very helpful.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I sent note last night asking for the updated info.
BTW, the old San Diego number was 10 digits.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Joycee, I sent PM message for all the codes necessary to transfer to either peso or dollar account.


----------

